# Livewell Pump questions



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

My livewell pump crapped out about a month ago. I have a small livewell tank, and am thinking of doubling by making a second area into a second tank. Probably gonna use a 1200 gph dual output pump, and tie into my raw water washdown because that pump crapped out a week after I got my boat, and tee off for 2 livewell tanks. Any suggestions on what pump I should get? I don't want to spend much more than $70.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Rule seems to last in the salt water longer from what I found


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Heard alot of bad things with rule, basically that they crap out early. I still have a couple of weeks to decide, and right now i'm leaning towards johnsons, but not sure yet. Thanks for the input.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The real crap pumps are Sure Flow.

By oversizing a livewell pump you can stress your baits more.

Use this chart from one of the best livewell manufactures.


http://www.kodiakmarine.com/bait_pumps.html


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks X, and I also have end valves to slow the flow. I think I have made up my mind afer doing more research. You all probably won't like my decicion, but i'm going with an attwood dual outlet pump, where both outlet ports are pressurizes, then tee off the starboard sise to mt washdown. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The dual outlet Livewell pumps are not what your thinking.

They are that way to allow one hole thru the hull. The top port is pressurized when the pump is turned ON...The lower port is just a pickup and is used to supply water for a washdown pump.


This is mine.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

X, the specs on the attwood tsunami t800 dual port livewell pump actually states that the second outlet is pressurized for a low pressure washdown. That's exactly what i'm lookong for. I'm using the first with a tee to feed both livewells and the second for my washdown, and extra livewell water if needed because the wells will have shutoffs, so I can double water flow. Thanks for your info.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i didn't change anything. just tee'd into the existing livewell system and routed to another compartment, adding a 2nd, larger livewell for tournament fish. been in there about 10 yrs now with one replacement of the 750 rhule pump.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

No worries...got a different sled last year.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Rule tournament pumps. shafts are stainless and super easy to change out. Goin on three years since last pump change and its allways saltwater fishin.


----------

